# noch eine kleine postfixfrage:

## ratamohata

Hallo!

Ic habe mein Postfix jetzt soweit am Laufen, dass meine emails abgeholt werden! Juhu!

Jetzt will ich sie aber nicht unter /home/user/maildir sondern unter /var/spool/mail/user haben!

Irgendwie helfen mir die Anleitungen da nicht weiter.

Einen Tipp?

danke!

----------

## steveb

Das hat nichts mit Postfix zu tun. Hat viel mehr was mit Deinem IMAP oder POP Server zu tun. Welchen benützt Du denn?

Gruss

Steve

----------

## ratamohata

Toll, da dachte ich, ich hätte es jetzt verstanden...

Nun: fetchmail holt von gmx ab und übergibt an Postfix. 

Ich dachte jetzt müsste ich irgendwo bei postfix was einstellen. Habe es aber nicht gefunden.

Danke

----------

## steveb

 *ratamohata wrote:*   

> Toll, da dachte ich, ich hätte es jetzt verstanden...
> 
> Nun: fetchmail holt von gmx ab und übergibt an Postfix. 
> 
> Ich dachte jetzt müsste ich irgendwo bei postfix was einstellen. Habe es aber nicht gefunden.
> ...

 Fetchmail holt von GMX ab und übergibt es an Postfix (ich hoffe es wird an Postfix übergeben. Fetchmail kann auch anders ausliefern. Wenn es an Postfix übergeben wird, dann entweder über SMTP oder über den pickup). Postfix schaut dann wo der Benutzer definiert ist (local, virtual, weiss der Teufel was sonst noch, ....) und übergibt es dann weiter. So wie Du das geschrieben hast (/home/user/maildir) gehe ich davon aus, dass es ein lokaler Benutzer (also ein Unix system account) ist und darum auch automatisch in /home/user/maildir (was normalerweise das Home Verzeichnis des Benutzers ist) landet. Wenn Du das verändern willst, dann kannst Du das in Postfix loker ändern. Wenn aber Postfix nicht das Mail unter /home/user/maildir zustellt, dann musst Du nachschauen wer Dein delivery agent ist und entsprechend dort das Zielverzeichnis anpassen.

Was versuchst Du überhaupt zu machen? Hast Du einen Postfix Server auf den Du mit IMAP zugreiffst? Willst Du echt local delivery machen (virtual wäre wohl besser)? usw....

Du musst zuerst mit mehr Infos herrücken, bevor wir Dir hier kompetent weiterhelfen können.

Lieben Gruss

Steve

----------

## ratamohata

Danke für die Antwort!

1) Nun, Was versuche ich zu machen: meine popccount sollen abgeholt werden und dann in /var/mail/spool landen

2) Ich will post von meinem Drucker bekommen, diese soll auch in /var/spool/mail landen.

3) Procmail und spamassassin sollen da irgendwie zwischen

4) ich will auch lokalen benutzern eine mail schicken können.

Mehr will ich eigentlich nicht,- bitte nicht wieder dieses RTFM,- das habe ich versucht aber vor lauter mysql, imap, cyrus und curier weiß ich jetzt nichts mehr...

viele grüße

----------

## steveb

 *ratamohata wrote:*   

> Danke für die Antwort!
> 
> 1) Nun, Was versuche ich zu machen: meine popccount sollen abgeholt werden und dann in /var/mail/spool landen
> 
> 2) Ich will post von meinem Drucker bekommen, diese soll auch in /var/spool/mail landen.
> ...

 

okay... und wo sollen sie in /var/spool/mail landen? auf dem server oder lokal bei dir? oder sind server und client ein system?

wenn du willst, dann sende mir deine konfig an steeeeeveee@gmx.net und ich werde sie dir gerade biegen und zurücksenden.

gruss

steve

----------

## hds

 *steveb wrote:*   

> Das hat nichts mit Postfix zu tun.

 

sure??

hab zufaellig grad ein postfix configured. 

```

# DELIVERY TO MAILBOX

#

# The home_mailbox parameter specifies the optional pathname of a

# mailbox file relative to a user's home directory. The default

# mailbox file is /var/spool/mail/user or /var/mail/user.  Specify

# "Maildir/" for qmail-style delivery (the / is required).

#

#home_mailbox = Mailbox

#home_mailbox = Maildir/

```

offensichtlich hat er maildir enabled..

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   Das hat nichts mit Postfix zu tun. 
> 
> sure??

 

 *steveb wrote:*   

> Fetchmail holt von GMX ab und übergibt es an Postfix (ich hoffe es wird an Postfix übergeben. Fetchmail kann auch anders ausliefern. Wenn es an Postfix übergeben wird, dann entweder über SMTP oder über den pickup). Postfix schaut dann wo der Benutzer definiert ist (local, virtual, weiss der Teufel was sonst noch, ....) und übergibt es dann weiter. So wie Du das geschrieben hast (/home/user/maildir) gehe ich davon aus, dass es ein lokaler Benutzer (also ein Unix system account) ist und darum auch automatisch in /home/user/maildir (was normalerweise das Home Verzeichnis des Benutzers ist) landet. Wenn Du das verändern willst, dann kannst Du das in Postfix loker ändern. Wenn aber Postfix nicht das Mail unter /home/user/maildir zustellt, dann musst Du nachschauen wer Dein delivery agent ist und entsprechend dort das Zielverzeichnis anpassen.

 Es hat mit Postfix zu tun. Aber es hängt davon ab, wer die Mails ausliefert. Einstellen kann er es natürlich in Postfix.

 *hds wrote:*   

> hab zufaellig grad ein postfix configured.

 Ich habe gerade bei mir wieder einen Postfix Server hochgezogen. Dieses mal auf dem HylaFax Server (ist eine langsame Compaq Desktop Kiste mit einem i586@166MHz und 256MB Speicher). Jetzt habe ich mir schöne einen E-Mail zu Fax Gateway aufgebaut. Und das Ding funktioniert ohne Probleme  :Wink: 

Client an Server (zu Testzwecken halt noch von Hand mit Telnet):

```
gentoo # telnet 192.168.0.150 25

Trying 192.168.0.150...

Connected to 192.168.0.150.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 fax.aaaaaaa.local ESMTP Postfix

EHLO gentoo.aaaaaaa.local

250-fax.aaaaaaa.local

250-PIPELINING

250-SIZE 20480000

250-VRFY

250-ETRN

250 8BITMIME

MAIL FROM:<xxxxxx@xxxxx.ch>

250 Ok

RCPT TO:<steveb@nnnnnnnnnnn.fax>

250 Ok

DATA

354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>

subject:Das ist ein Test

Hallo Steve,

sende Dir mal einen Fax mit HylaFax und Postfix.

Gruss

Steve

.

250 Ok: queued as C59F4402502

quit

221 Bye

Connection closed by foreign host.

gentoo #
```

Server log:

```
Mar  6 03:04:44 fax postfix/smtpd[11169]: connect from gentoo-eth1.aaaaaaa.local[192.168.0.12]

Mar  6 03:05:37 fax postfix/smtpd[11169]: C59F4402502: client=gentoo-eth1.aaaaaaa.local[192.168.0.12]

Mar  6 03:06:05 fax postfix/cleanup[11172]: C59F4402502: message-id=<20050306020504.C59F4402502@fax.aaaaaaa.local>

Mar  6 03:06:05 fax postfix/qmgr[11146]: C59F4402502: from=<xxxxxx@xxxxx.ch>, size=473, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Mar  6 03:06:06 fax HylaFAX[11177]: Filesystem has SysV-style file creation semantics.

Mar  6 03:06:06 fax FaxQueuer[10830]: SUBMIT JOB 140

Mar  6 03:06:06 fax FaxGetty[10138]: LOCKWAIT

Mar  6 03:06:06 fax postfix/pipe[11173]: C59F4402502: to=<steveb@nnnnnnnnnnn.fax>, relay=fax, delay=62, status=sent (localhost)

Mar  6 03:06:06 fax postfix/qmgr[11146]: C59F4402502: removed

Mar  6 03:06:09 fax FaxSend[11182]: MODEM set DTR OFF

Mar  6 03:06:09 fax FaxSend[11182]: MODEM set DTR ON

Mar  6 03:06:10 fax postfix/smtpd[11169]: disconnect from gentoo-eth1.aaaaaaa.local[192.168.0.12]

Mar  6 03:06:13 fax FaxSend[11182]: MODEM set baud rate: 19200 baud, input flow RTS/CTS, output flow RTS/CTS

Mar  6 03:06:13 fax FaxSend[11182]: MODEM flush i/o

Mar  6 03:06:13 fax FaxSend[11182]: <-- [4:ATZ\r]

Mar  6 03:06:14 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [2:OK]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: MODEM flush i/o

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: <-- [7:ATS0=0\r]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [6:ATS0=0]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [2:OK]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: <-- [5:ATE0\r]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [4:ATE0]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [2:OK]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: <-- [5:ATV1\r]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [2:OK]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: <-- [5:ATQ0\r]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [2:OK]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: <-- [7:ATS8=2\r]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [2:OK]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: <-- [8:ATS7=60\r]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [2:OK]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: <-- [12:AT+FCLASS=?\r]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [7:0,1,2,8]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [2:OK]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: <-- [12:AT+FCLASS=1\r]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [2:OK]

Mar  6 03:06:17 fax FaxSend[11182]: <-- [5:ATI3\r]

Mar  6 03:06:18 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [24:Version 1.17 / 21.2.2002]

Mar  6 03:06:18 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [2:OK]

Mar  6 03:06:18 fax FaxSend[11182]: <-- [5:ATI0\r]

Mar  6 03:06:18 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [2:OK]

Mar  6 03:06:18 fax FaxSend[11182]: <-- [9:AT+FTM=?\r]

Mar  6 03:06:18 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [41:3,24,48,72,73,74,96,97,98,121,122,145,146]

Mar  6 03:06:18 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [2:OK]

Mar  6 03:06:18 fax FaxSend[11182]: <-- [9:AT+FRM=?\r]

Mar  6 03:06:18 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [41:3,24,48,72,73,74,96,97,98,121,122,145,146]

Mar  6 03:06:18 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [2:OK]

Mar  6 03:06:18 fax FaxSend[11182]: MODEM VERSION 1.17 / 21.2.2002 /

Mar  6 03:06:18 fax FaxSend[11182]: <-- [7:ATL3M1\r]

Mar  6 03:06:18 fax FaxSend[11182]: --> [2:OK]

Mar  6 03:06:18 fax FaxSend[11182]: MODEM input buffering disabled

Mar  6 03:06:18 fax FaxSend[11182]: SEND FAX: JOB 140 DEST nnnnnnnnnnn COMMID 000000640 DEVICE '/dev/ttyS1'
```

Habe schön meinen Spass an der Sache, wie Du siehst....

 *hds wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # DELIVERY TO MAILBOX
> 
> ...

 Denke ich auch....

Gruss

Steve

----------

## hds

hehe, ich wollt erst courier installen.. aber habs dann aufgegeben  :Twisted Evil: 

aber fuer mich daheim.. ja, hab noch ein altes zyxel modem.. hehe, hylafax schau ich mir die tage auch mal an.

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

> hehe, ich wollt erst courier installen.. aber habs dann aufgegeben 

 Was meinst Du damit? Courier IMAPD? Ist doch keine wilde Sache. Oder?

 *hds wrote:*   

> aber fuer mich daheim.. ja, hab noch ein altes zyxel modem.. hehe, hylafax schau ich mir die tage auch mal an.

 Ist ne absolut feine Sache. Habe es schon seit zwei Jahren bei mir am laufen. Ist echt gut gemacht.

Gruss

SteveB

----------

## ratamohata

AHHHH Hilfe Hilfe Hilfe....

Jetzt habe ich komplett den Faden verloren.

Das mit der KOnfig finde ich  nett, aber leider habe ich keine Ahnung, was ich senden müsste....

Nun: ich habe nur einen PC und dazu noch ein Notebook. Auf dem PC sollen lokal die Mail in /var/spool liegen. 

Damit ich mit meinem Notebook abgleichen kann. 

Einen Server? Ich war mir nicht bewußt einen enzurcihten-- cool! Nun: Ihr müßt entschuldigen,- ich studiere Mathe und dies... hm nun. etwas komplizierter als ich dachte..

also ich fasse nochmals zusammen:

möchte mail vom Ppo abholen und auf dem PC (dieser ist auch der abholer) in var/spool/mail/user  packen. 

Post möchte ich vom Drucker und anderen Daemonen bekommen

anderen Benutzern möchte ich Systemmails senden können.

Wenn das alles funktioniert, wollte ich mein Notebook so einrichten, dass es die mails von dem PC aus dem Verzeichnis zieht. 

Das ich fetchmail und Postfix installiert habe,- naja das war reiner zufall. Ich eine Anleitung gefunden, die das so beschrieben hat. Es könnte aber auch was anderes sein (smtpd?)

Nochmals Danke!

----------

## hds

 *ratamohata wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das mit der KOnfig finde ich  nett, aber leider habe ich keine Ahnung, was ich senden müsste....
> 
> 

 

ja wie.. sieht das bei dir so aus:

```

#home_mailbox = Mailbox 

#home_mailbox = Maildir/ 

```

?? da muess das "#" vor sein, dann ist es disabled, und es wird /var/mail/username genommen.

die datei heisst /etc/postfix/main.cf

----------

## ratamohata

Das ist auskommentiert!

Meine Main: Komplett:

```

# NOTE - CHANGE NO MORE THAN 2-3 PARAMETERS AT A TIME, AND TEST IF

# POSTFIX STILL WORKS AFTER EVERY CHANGE.

# SOFT BOUNCE

#

# The soft_bounce parameter provides a limited safety net for

# testing.  When soft_bounce is enabled, mail will remain queued that

# would otherwise bounce. This parameter disables locally-generated

# bounces, and prevents the SMTP server from rejecting mail permanently

# (by changing 5xx replies into 4xx replies). However, soft_bounce

# is no cure for address rewriting mistakes or mail routing mistakes.

#

#soft_bounce = no

# LOCAL PATHNAME INFORMATION

#

# The queue_directory specifies the location of the Postfix queue.

# This is also the root directory of Postfix daemons that run chrooted.

# See the files in examples/chroot-setup for setting up Postfix chroot

# environments on different UNIX systems.

#

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

# The command_directory parameter specifies the location of all

# postXXX commands.

#

command_directory = /usr/sbin

# The daemon_directory parameter specifies the location of all Postfix

# daemon programs (i.e. programs listed in the master.cf file). This

# directory must be owned by root.

#

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

# QUEUE AND PROCESS OWNERSHIP

#

# The mail_owner parameter specifies the owner of the Postfix queue

# and of most Postfix daemon processes.  Specify the name of a user

# account THAT DOES NOT SHARE ITS USER OR GROUP ID WITH OTHER ACCOUNTS

# AND THAT OWNS NO OTHER FILES OR PROCESSES ON THE SYSTEM.  In

# particular, don't specify nobody or daemon. PLEASE USE A DEDICATED

# USER.

#

mail_owner = postfix

# The default_privs parameter specifies the default rights used by

# the local delivery agent for delivery to external file or command.

# These rights are used in the absence of a recipient user context.

# DO NOT SPECIFY A PRIVILEGED USER OR THE POSTFIX OWNER.

#

default_privs = nobody

# INTERNET HOST AND DOMAIN NAMES

# 

# The myhostname parameter specifies the internet hostname of this

# mail system. The default is to use the fully-qualified domain name

# from gethostname(). $myhostname is used as a default value for many

# other configuration parameters.

#

#myhostname = host.domain.tld

#myhostname = virtual.domain.tld

# The mydomain parameter specifies the local internet domain name.

# The default is to use $myhostname minus the first component.

# $mydomain is used as a default value for many other configuration

# parameters.

#

#mydomain = domain.tld

# SENDING MAIL

# 

# The myorigin parameter specifies the domain that locally-posted

# mail appears to come from. The default is to append $myhostname,

# which is fine for small sites.  If you run a domain with multiple

# machines, you should (1) change this to $mydomain and (2) set up

# a domain-wide alias database that aliases each user to

# user@that.users.mailhost.

#

# For the sake of consistency between sender and recipient addresses,

# myorigin also specifies the default domain name that is appended

# to recipient addresses that have no @domain part.

#

#myorigin = $myhostname

#myorigin = $mydomain

# RECEIVING MAIL

# The inet_interfaces parameter specifies the network interface

# addresses that this mail system receives mail on.  By default,

# the software claims all active interfaces on the machine. The

# parameter also controls delivery of mail to user@[ip.address].

#

# See also the proxy_interfaces parameter, for network addresses that

# are forwarded to us via a proxy or network address translator.

#

# Note: you need to stop/start Postfix when this parameter changes.

#

inet_interfaces = all

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname, localhost

# The proxy_interfaces parameter specifies the network interface

# addresses that this mail system receives mail on by way of a

# proxy or network address translation unit. This setting extends

# the address list specified with the inet_interfaces parameter.

#

# You must specify your proxy/NAT addresses when your system is a

# backup MX host for other domains, otherwise mail delivery loops

# will happen when the primary MX host is down.

#

#proxy_interfaces =

#proxy_interfaces = 1.2.3.4

# The mydestination parameter specifies the list of domains that this

# machine considers itself the final destination for.

#

# These domains are routed to the delivery agent specified with the

# local_transport parameter setting. By default, that is the UNIX

# compatible delivery agent that lookups all recipients in /etc/passwd

# and /etc/aliases or their equivalent.

#

# The default is $myhostname + localhost.$mydomain.  On a mail domain

# gateway, you should also include $mydomain.

#

# Do not specify the names of virtual domains - those domains are

# specified elsewhere (see VIRTUAL_README).

#

# Do not specify the names of domains that this machine is backup MX

# host for. Specify those names via the relay_domains settings for

# the SMTP server, or use permit_mx_backup if you are lazy (see

# STANDARD_CONFIGURATION_README).

#

# The local machine is always the final destination for mail addressed

# to user@[the.net.work.address] of an interface that the mail system

# receives mail on (see the inet_interfaces parameter).

#

# Specify a list of host or domain names, /file/name or type:table

# patterns, separated by commas and/or whitespace. A /file/name

# pattern is replaced by its contents; a type:table is matched when

# a name matches a lookup key (the right-hand side is ignored).

# Continue long lines by starting the next line with whitespace.

#

# See also below, section "REJECTING MAIL FOR UNKNOWN LOCAL USERS".

#

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain,

#   mail.$mydomain, www.$mydomain, ftp.$mydomain

# REJECTING MAIL FOR UNKNOWN LOCAL USERS

#

# The local_recipient_maps parameter specifies optional lookup tables

# with all names or addresses of users that are local with respect

# to $mydestination, $inet_interfaces or $proxy_interfaces.

#

# If this parameter is defined, then the SMTP server will reject

# mail for unknown local users. This parameter is defined by default.

#

# To turn off local recipient checking in the SMTP server, specify

# local_recipient_maps = (i.e. empty).

#

# The default setting assumes that you use the default Postfix local

# delivery agent for local delivery. You need to update the

# local_recipient_maps setting if:

#

# - You define $mydestination domain recipients in files other than

#   /etc/passwd, /etc/aliases, or the $virtual_alias_maps files.

#   For example, you define $mydestination domain recipients in    

#   the $virtual_mailbox_maps files.

#

# - You redefine the local delivery agent in master.cf.

#

# - You redefine the "local_transport" setting in main.cf.

#

# - You use the "luser_relay", "mailbox_transport", or "fallback_transport"

#   feature of the Postfix local delivery agent (see local(8)).

#

# Details are described in the LOCAL_RECIPIENT_README file.

#

# Beware: if the Postfix SMTP server runs chrooted, you probably have

# to access the passwd file via the proxymap service, in order to

# overcome chroot restrictions. The alternative, having a copy of

# the system passwd file in the chroot jail is just not practical.

#

# The right-hand side of the lookup tables is conveniently ignored.

# In the left-hand side, specify a bare username, an @domain.tld

# wild-card, or specify a user@domain.tld address.

# 

#local_recipient_maps = unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps

#local_recipient_maps = proxy:unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps

#local_recipient_maps =

# The unknown_local_recipient_reject_code specifies the SMTP server

# response code when a recipient domain matches $mydestination or

# ${proxy,inet}_interfaces, while $local_recipient_maps is non-empty

# and the recipient address or address local-part is not found.

#

# The default setting is 550 (reject mail) but it is safer to start

# with 450 (try again later) until you are certain that your

# local_recipient_maps settings are OK.

#

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

# TRUST AND RELAY CONTROL

# The mynetworks parameter specifies the list of "trusted" SMTP

# clients that have more privileges than "strangers".

#

# In particular, "trusted" SMTP clients are allowed to relay mail

# through Postfix.  See the smtpd_recipient_restrictions parameter

# in postconf(5).

#

# You can specify the list of "trusted" network addresses by hand

# or you can let Postfix do it for you (which is the default).

#

# By default (mynetworks_style = subnet), Postfix "trusts" SMTP

# clients in the same IP subnetworks as the local machine.

# On Linux, this does works correctly only with interfaces specified

# with the "ifconfig" command.

# 

# Specify "mynetworks_style = class" when Postfix should "trust" SMTP

# clients in the same IP class A/B/C networks as the local machine.

# Don't do this with a dialup site - it would cause Postfix to "trust"

# your entire provider's network.  Instead, specify an explicit

# mynetworks list by hand, as described below.

#  

# Specify "mynetworks_style = host" when Postfix should "trust"

# only the local machine.

# 

#mynetworks_style = class

#mynetworks_style = subnet

#mynetworks_style = host

# Alternatively, you can specify the mynetworks list by hand, in

# which case Postfix ignores the mynetworks_style setting.

#

# Specify an explicit list of network/netmask patterns, where the

# mask specifies the number of bits in the network part of a host

# address.

#

# You can also specify the absolute pathname of a pattern file instead

# of listing the patterns here. Specify type:table for table-based lookups

# (the value on the table right-hand side is not used).

#

#mynetworks = 168.100.189.0/28, 127.0.0.0/8

#mynetworks = $config_directory/mynetworks

#mynetworks = hash:/etc/postfix/network_table

# The relay_domains parameter restricts what destinations this system will

# relay mail to.  See the smtpd_recipient_restrictions description in

# postconf(5) for detailed information.

#

# By default, Postfix relays mail

# - from "trusted" clients (IP address matches $mynetworks) to any destination,

# - from "untrusted" clients to destinations that match $relay_domains or

#   subdomains thereof, except addresses with sender-specified routing.

# The default relay_domains value is $mydestination.

# 

# In addition to the above, the Postfix SMTP server by default accepts mail

# that Postfix is final destination for:

# - destinations that match $inet_interfaces or $proxy_interfaces,

# - destinations that match $mydestination

# - destinations that match $virtual_alias_domains,

# - destinations that match $virtual_mailbox_domains.

# These destinations do not need to be listed in $relay_domains.

# 

# Specify a list of hosts or domains, /file/name patterns or type:name

# lookup tables, separated by commas and/or whitespace.  Continue

# long lines by starting the next line with whitespace. A file name

# is replaced by its contents; a type:name table is matched when a

# (parent) domain appears as lookup key.

#

# NOTE: Postfix will not automatically forward mail for domains that

# list this system as their primary or backup MX host. See the

# permit_mx_backup restriction description in postconf(5).

#

#relay_domains = $mydestination

# INTERNET OR INTRANET

# The relayhost parameter specifies the default host to send mail to

# when no entry is matched in the optional transport(5) table. When

# no relayhost is given, mail is routed directly to the destination.

#

# On an intranet, specify the organizational domain name. If your

# internal DNS uses no MX records, specify the name of the intranet

# gateway host instead.

#

# In the case of SMTP, specify a domain, host, host:port, [host]:port,

# [address] or [address]:port; the form [host] turns off MX lookups.

#

# If you're connected via UUCP, see also the default_transport parameter.

#

#relayhost = $mydomain

#relayhost = [gateway.my.domain]

#relayhost = [mailserver.isp.tld]

#relayhost = uucphost

#relayhost = [an.ip.add.ress]

# REJECTING UNKNOWN RELAY USERS

#

# The relay_recipient_maps parameter specifies optional lookup tables

# with all addresses in the domains that match $relay_domains.

#

# If this parameter is defined, then the SMTP server will reject

# mail for unknown relay users. This feature is off by default.

#

# The right-hand side of the lookup tables is conveniently ignored.

# In the left-hand side, specify an @domain.tld wild-card, or specify

# a user@domain.tld address.

# 

#relay_recipient_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/relay_recipients

# INPUT RATE CONTROL

#

# The in_flow_delay configuration parameter implements mail input

# flow control. This feature is turned on by default, although it

# still needs further development (it's disabled on SCO UNIX due

# to an SCO bug).

# 

# A Postfix process will pause for $in_flow_delay seconds before

# accepting a new message, when the message arrival rate exceeds the

# message delivery rate. With the default 100 SMTP server process

# limit, this limits the mail inflow to 100 messages a second more

# than the number of messages delivered per second.

# 

# Specify 0 to disable the feature. Valid delays are 0..10.

# 

#in_flow_delay = 1s

# ADDRESS REWRITING

#

# The ADDRESS_REWRITING_README document gives information about

# address masquerading or other forms of address rewriting including

# username->Firstname.Lastname mapping.

# ADDRESS REDIRECTION (VIRTUAL DOMAIN)

#

# The VIRTUAL_README document gives information about the many forms

# of domain hosting that Postfix supports.

# "USER HAS MOVED" BOUNCE MESSAGES

#

# See the discussion in the ADDRESS_REWRITING_README document.

# TRANSPORT MAP

#

# See the discussion in the ADDRESS_REWRITING_README document.

# ALIAS DATABASE

#

# The alias_maps parameter specifies the list of alias databases used

# by the local delivery agent. The default list is system dependent.

#

# On systems with NIS, the default is to search the local alias

# database, then the NIS alias database. See aliases(5) for syntax

# details.

# 

# If you change the alias database, run "postalias /etc/aliases" (or

# wherever your system stores the mail alias file), or simply run

# "newaliases" to build the necessary DBM or DB file.

#

# It will take a minute or so before changes become visible.  Use

# "postfix reload" to eliminate the delay.

#

#alias_maps = dbm:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, nis:mail.aliases

#alias_maps = netinfo:/aliases

# The alias_database parameter specifies the alias database(s) that

# are built with "newaliases" or "sendmail -bi".  This is a separate

# configuration parameter, because alias_maps (see above) may specify

# tables that are not necessarily all under control by Postfix.

#

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/mail/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/opt/majordomo/aliases

# ADDRESS EXTENSIONS (e.g., user+foo)

#

# The recipient_delimiter parameter specifies the separator between

# user names and address extensions (user+foo). See canonical(5),

# local(8), relocated(5) and virtual(5) for the effects this has on

# aliases, canonical, virtual, relocated and .forward file lookups.

# Basically, the software tries user+foo and .forward+foo before

# trying user and .forward.

#

#recipient_delimiter = +

# DELIVERY TO MAILBOX

#

# The home_mailbox parameter specifies the optional pathname of a

# mailbox file relative to a user's home directory. The default

# mailbox file is /var/spool/mail/user or /var/mail/user.  Specify

# "Maildir/" for qmail-style delivery (the / is required).

#

#home_mailbox = var/spool/mail

#home_mailbox = Maildir/

 

# The mail_spool_directory parameter specifies the directory where

# UNIX-style mailboxes are kept. The default setting depends on the

# system type.

#

#mail_spool_directory = /var/mail

mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

# The mailbox_command parameter specifies the optional external

# command to use instead of mailbox delivery. The command is run as

# the recipient with proper HOME, SHELL and LOGNAME environment settings.

# Exception:  delivery for root is done as $default_user.

#

# Other environment variables of interest: USER (recipient username),

# EXTENSION (address extension), DOMAIN (domain part of address),

# and LOCAL (the address localpart).

#

# Unlike other Postfix configuration parameters, the mailbox_command

# parameter is not subjected to $parameter substitutions. This is to

# make it easier to specify shell syntax (see example below).

#

# Avoid shell meta characters because they will force Postfix to run

# an expensive shell process. Procmail alone is expensive enough.

#

# IF YOU USE THIS TO DELIVER MAIL SYSTEM-WIDE, YOU MUST SET UP AN

# ALIAS THAT FORWARDS MAIL FOR ROOT TO A REAL USER.

#

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail -a "$EXTENSION"

# The mailbox_transport specifies the optional transport in master.cf

# to use after processing aliases and .forward files. This parameter

# has precedence over the mailbox_command, fallback_transport and

# luser_relay parameters.

#

# Specify a string of the form transport:nexthop, where transport is

# the name of a mail delivery transport defined in master.cf.  The

# :nexthop part is optional. For more details see the sample transport

# configuration file.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must update the "local_recipient_maps" setting in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for    

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#mailbox_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#mailbox_transport = cyrus

# The fallback_transport specifies the optional transport in master.cf

# to use for recipients that are not found in the UNIX passwd database.

# This parameter has precedence over the luser_relay parameter.

#

# Specify a string of the form transport:nexthop, where transport is

# the name of a mail delivery transport defined in master.cf.  The

# :nexthop part is optional. For more details see the sample transport

# configuration file.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must update the "local_recipient_maps" setting in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for    

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#fallback_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#fallback_transport = cyrus

#fallback_transport =

# The luser_relay parameter specifies an optional destination address

# for unknown recipients.  By default, mail for unknown@$mydestination,

# unknown@[$inet_interfaces] or unknown@[$proxy_interfaces] is returned

# as undeliverable.

#

# The following expansions are done on luser_relay: $user (recipient

# username), $shell (recipient shell), $home (recipient home directory),

# $recipient (full recipient address), $extension (recipient address

# extension), $domain (recipient domain), $local (entire recipient

# localpart), $recipient_delimiter. Specify ${name?value} or

# ${name:value} to expand value only when $name does (does not) exist.

#

# luser_relay works only for the default Postfix local delivery agent.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must specify "local_recipient_maps =" (i.e. empty) in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for    

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#luser_relay = $user@other.host

#luser_relay = $local@other.host

#luser_relay = admin+$local

  

# JUNK MAIL CONTROLS

# 

# The controls listed here are only a very small subset. The file

# SMTPD_ACCESS_README provides an overview.

# The header_checks parameter specifies an optional table with patterns

# that each logical message header is matched against, including

# headers that span multiple physical lines.

#

# By default, these patterns also apply to MIME headers and to the

# headers of attached messages. With older Postfix versions, MIME and

# attached message headers were treated as body text.

#

# For details, see "man header_checks".

#

#header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks

# FAST ETRN SERVICE

#

# Postfix maintains per-destination logfiles with information about

# deferred mail, so that mail can be flushed quickly with the SMTP

# "ETRN domain.tld" command, or by executing "sendmail -qRdomain.tld".

# See the ETRN_README document for a detailed description.

# 

# The fast_flush_domains parameter controls what destinations are

# eligible for this service. By default, they are all domains that

# this server is willing to relay mail to.

# 

#fast_flush_domains = $relay_domains

# SHOW SOFTWARE VERSION OR NOT

#

# The smtpd_banner parameter specifies the text that follows the 220

# code in the SMTP server's greeting banner. Some people like to see

# the mail version advertised. By default, Postfix shows no version.

#

# You MUST specify $myhostname at the start of the text. That is an

# RFC requirement. Postfix itself does not care.

#

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name ($mail_version)

# PARALLEL DELIVERY TO THE SAME DESTINATION

#

# How many parallel deliveries to the same user or domain? With local

# delivery, it does not make sense to do massively parallel delivery

# to the same user, because mailbox updates must happen sequentially,

# and expensive pipelines in .forward files can cause disasters when

# too many are run at the same time. With SMTP deliveries, 10

# simultaneous connections to the same domain could be sufficient to

# raise eyebrows.

# 

# Each message delivery transport has its XXX_destination_concurrency_limit

# parameter.  The default is $default_destination_concurrency_limit for

# most delivery transports. For the local delivery agent the default is 2.

#local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

#default_destination_concurrency_limit = 20

# DEBUGGING CONTROL

#

# The debug_peer_level parameter specifies the increment in verbose

# logging level when an SMTP client or server host name or address

# matches a pattern in the debug_peer_list parameter.

#

debug_peer_level = 2

# The debug_peer_list parameter specifies an optional list of domain

# or network patterns, /file/name patterns or type:name tables. When

# an SMTP client or server host name or address matches a pattern,

# increase the verbose logging level by the amount specified in the

# debug_peer_level parameter.

#

#debug_peer_list = 127.0.0.1

#debug_peer_list = some.domain

# The debugger_command specifies the external command that is executed

# when a Postfix daemon program is run with the -D option.

#

# Use "command .. & sleep 5" so that the debugger can attach before

# the process marches on. If you use an X-based debugger, be sure to

# set up your XAUTHORITY environment variable before starting Postfix.

#

debugger_command =

    PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

    xxgdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

# If you don't have X installed on the Postfix machine, try:

# debugger_command =

#   PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin; export PATH; (echo cont;

#   echo where) | gdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id 2>&1

#   >$config_directory/$process_name.$process_id.log & sleep 5

# INSTALL-TIME CONFIGURATION INFORMATION

#

# The following parameters are used when installing a new Postfix version.

# 

# sendmail_path: The full pathname of the Postfix sendmail command.

# This is the Sendmail-compatible mail posting interface.

# 

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

# newaliases_path: The full pathname of the Postfix newaliases command.

# This is the Sendmail-compatible command to build alias databases.

#

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

# mailq_path: The full pathname of the Postfix mailq command.  This

# is the Sendmail-compatible mail queue listing command.

# 

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

# setgid_group: The group for mail submission and queue management

# commands.  This must be a group name with a numerical group ID that

# is not shared with other accounts, not even with the Postfix account.

#

setgid_group = postdrop

# html_directory: The location of the Postfix HTML documentation.

#

html_directory = no

# manpage_directory: The location of the Postfix on-line manual pages.

#

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

# sample_directory: The location of the Postfix sample configuration files.

# This parameter is obsolete as of Postfix 2.1.

#

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

# readme_directory: The location of the Postfix README files.

#

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.1.5-r2/readme

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

home_mailbox = .maildir/

```

----------

## ratamohata

ah, das ist zweimal drinne!

probeiere es nochmal!

----------

## ratamohata

danke das wars!

----------

## hds

 *ratamohata wrote:*   

> danke das wars!

 

war ja ne schwere geburt  :Razz: 

jemand auf die schnelle parat wie smtp auth get?

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *ratamohata wrote:*   danke das wars! 
> 
> war ja ne schwere geburt 
> 
> jemand auf die schnelle parat wie smtp auth get?

 ICH! Habe das jetzt so viel mal schon gemacht und auch einigen Leuten im Gentoo Forum geholfen. Habe schon zwei Nasen geholfen, indem ich mich in einen von ihnen erstellten IRC Channel angemeldet habe und dort sie durch den Prozess begleitet habe.

Wie kann ich Dir dienen?

Gruss

SteveB

----------

## hds

naja, will halt keine art von open relay, also smtp versand per authentication. waere das so richtig:

```

#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes

submission   inet    n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

```

in master.cf?

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

> naja, will halt keine art von open relay, also smtp versand per authentication. waere das so richtig:
> 
> ```
> 
> #  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
> ...

 ich habe das hier:

```
aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd:ssmtp     inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd

   -o content_filter=smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

   -o cleanup_service_name=pre-cleanup

   -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes

   -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
```

die contentfilter und den cleanup kannst du bei dir lassen (habe bei mir amavis am laufen).

wie auch immer... was willst du genau? dass sich deine user bei dir anmelden, bevor sie smtp machen können? dann musst du anderes zeugs bereitstellen ausser eine ssmtp zeile in master.cf.

gruss

steve

----------

## hds

 *steveb wrote:*   

> was willst du genau? dass sich deine user bei dir anmelden, bevor sie smtp machen können?

 

exakt!

oder wie auch immer. soll halt nicht jeder den smtp nutzen duerfen (spammer).

bin fuer alle loesungen offen, die nicht alzu grossen aufwand beduerfen  :Wink: 

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   was willst du genau? dass sich deine user bei dir anmelden, bevor sie smtp machen können? 
> 
> exakt!
> 
> oder wie auch immer. soll halt nicht jeder den smtp nutzen duerfen (spammer).
> ...

 oaky... läuft sasl bei dir?

----------

## hds

jetzt ja:

```

/etc/init.d/saslauthd start

 * Starting saslauthd...      

```

 :Razz: 

und weiter?

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

> jetzt ja:
> 
> ```
> 
> /etc/init.d/saslauthd start
> ...

 OK. Wenn Du die Gentoo Virtual Mailhost How-To verfolgt hast, dann würde ich den Setup in etwa so machen:

/etc/postfix/main.cf:

```
#--[HDS]---------------------------------------------------

mydomain                                                = hds.com

masquerade_domains                                      = $mydomain

myhostname                                              = mail.$mydomain

inet_interfaces                                         = all

mydestination                                           = $myhostname $mydomain localhost localhost.$mydomain

mynetworks_style                                        = class

mynetworks                                              = aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd/xx 192.168.100.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8

home_mailbox                                            = .maildir/

#----------------------------------------------------------

default_destination_concurrency_limit                   = 2

local_destination_concurrency_limit                     = 2

lmtp_destination_concurrency_limit                      = $default_destination_concurrency_limit

relay_destination_concurrency_limit                     = $default_destination_concurrency_limit

smtp_destination_concurrency_limit                      = $default_destination_concurrency_limit

virtual_destination_concurrency_limit                   = $default_destination_concurrency_limit

#----------------------------------------------------------

maildrop_destination_recipient_limit                    = 1

transport_destination_recipient_limit                   = 1

#----------------------------------------------------------

smtpd_hard_error_limit                                  = 5

smtpd_helo_required                                     = yes

disable_vrfy_command                                    = yes

#----------------------------------------------------------

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable                                  = yes

smtpd_sasl2_auth_enable                                 = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options                             = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients                                = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain                                 =

#smtp_sasl_password_maps                                        = hash:/etc/postfix/saslpass

#----------------------------------------------------------

smtpd_client_restrictions                               =

smtpd_helo_restrictions                                 =

smtpd_sender_restrictions                               =

smtpd_data_restrictions                                 = reject_unauth_pipelining

                                                                permit

smtpd_recipient_restrictions                            = permit_mynetworks

                                                                permit_sasl_authenticated

                                                                permit_tls_clientcerts

                                                                reject_invalid_hostname

                                                                reject_non_fqdn_hostname

                                                                reject_non_fqdn_sender

                                                                reject_non_fqdn_recipient

                                                                reject_unknown_sender_domain

                                                                check_sender_mx_access cidr:/etc/postfix/verisign_hijacked_domain.cidr

                                                                reject_unknown_recipient_domain

                                                                check_sender_mx_access cidr:/etc/postfix/verisign_hijacked_domain.cidr

                                                                reject_unauth_destination

                                                                check_recipient_access pcre:/etc/postfix/check_recipient_access.pcre

                                                                check_helo_access pcre:/etc/postfix/check_helo_access.pcre

                                                                reject_rbl_client ix.dnsbl.manitu.net

                                                                reject_rbl_client sbl-xbl.spamhaus.org

                                                                reject_rbl_client list.dsbl.org

                                                                reject_rbl_client relays.ordb.org

                                                                permit

#----------------------------------------------------------

smtpd_use_tls                                           = yes

#smtpd_tls_ask_ccert                                    = yes

#smtpd_tls_auth_only                                    = yes

smtpd_tls_key_file                                      = /etc/postfix/newreq.pem

smtpd_tls_cert_file                                     = /etc/postfix/newcert.pem

smtpd_tls_CAfile                                        = /etc/postfix/cacert.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel                                      = 1

smtpd_tls_received_header                               = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout                         = 3600s

tls_daemon_random_source                                = dev:/dev/urandom

tls_random_source                                       = dev:/dev/urandom

#----------------------------------------------------------

smtp_use_tls                                            = yes

smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer                            = yes

#----------------------------------------------------------

local_transport                                         = local

virtual_transport                                       = virtual

fallback_transport                                      = virtual

#----------------------------------------------------------

alias_maps                                              = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

                                                                hash:/etc/mail/aliases

alias_database                                          = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

local_recipient_maps                                    = $alias_maps

                                                                unix:passwd.byname

virtual_alias_maps                                      = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

transport_maps                                          = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-transport.cf

relocated_maps                                          = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-relocated.cf

#----------------------------------------------------------

virtual_gid_maps                                        = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-gid.cf

virtual_mailbox_base                                    = /

virtual_mailbox_domains                                 = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-domains.cf

virtual_mailbox_limit                                   = 0

virtual_mailbox_maps                                    = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

virtual_minimum_uid                                     = 1000

virtual_uid_maps                                        = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-uid.cf

#--[QUOTA]-------------------------------------------------

virtual_create_maildirsize                              = yes

virtual_mailbox_extended                                = yes

virtual_mailbox_limit_maps                              = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-quota.cf

virtual_mailbox_limit_override                          = yes

virtual_maildir_limit_message                           = Sorry, the user's maildir has overdrawn his diskspace quota, please try again later.

virtual_overquota_bounce                                = yes

#----------------------------------------------------------

smtpd_delay_reject                                      = yes

strict_rfc821_envelopes                                 = yes

#----------------------------------------------------------

max_use                                                 = 10

#----------------------------------------------------------

owner_request_special                                   = no

recipient_delimiter                                     = +

#----------------------------------------------------------

message_size_limit                                      = 52428800

mailbox_size_limit                                      = 0

virtual_mailbox_limit                                   = 0

#----------------------------------------------------------
```

/etc/postfix/check_helo_access.pcre:

```
# /etc/postfix/check_helo_access.pcre

#

# Bitte hier Deine Server FQDN und auch die IP Adresse eintragen (wenn möglich)

#

/mail\.hds\.de/      REJECT You are not mail.hds.de

/localhost/      REJECT You are not localhost

/192\.168\.100\.200/   REJECT You are not 192.168.100.200

/aaa\.bbb\.ccc\.ddd/   REJECT You are not aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd
```

/etc/postfix/check_recipient_access.pcre:

```
# smtpd_recipient_restrictions = check_recipient_access check_recipient_access.pcre

#

/^\@/                   550 Invalid address format

/[!%\@].*\@/            550 This server disallows weird address syntax

/^postmaster\@/         OK

/^hostmaster\@/         OK

/^abuse\@/              OK
```

/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf:

```
# /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

#

user                    = mailsql

password                = *****

dbname                  = mailsql

table                   = alias

select_field            = destination

where_field             = alias

hosts                   = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
```

/etc/postfix/mysql-relocated.cf:

```
# /etc/postfix/mysql-relocated.cf

#

user                    = mailsql

password                = *****

dbname                  = mailsql

table                   = relocated

select_field            = destination

where_field             = email

hosts                   = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
```

/etc/postfix/mysql-transport.cf:

```
# /etc/postfix/mysql-transport.cf

#

user                    = mailsql

password                = *****

dbname                  = mailsql

table                   = transport

select_field            = destination

where_field             = domain

hosts                   = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
```

/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-domains.cf:

```
# /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-domains.cf

#

user                    = mailsql

password                = *****

dbname                  = mailsql

table                   = transport

select_field            = domain

where_field             = domain

additional_conditions   = AND ( destination='virtual:' OR destination='virtual' )

hosts                   = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
```

/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-gid.cf:

```
# /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-gid.cf

#

user                    = mailsql

password                = *****

dbname                  = mailsql

table                   = users

select_field            = gid

where_field             = email

additional_conditions   = AND ( postfix='y' OR postfix='Y' OR postfix='1' )

hosts                   = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
```

/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf:

```
# /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

#

user                    = mailsql

password                = *****

dbname                  = mailsql

table                   = users

select_field            = maildir

where_field             = email

additional_conditions   = AND ( postfix='y' OR postfix='Y' OR postfix='1' )

hosts                   = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
```

/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-quota.cf:

```
# /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-quota.cf

#

user                    = mailsql

password                = *****

dbname                  = mailsql

table                   = users

select_field            = quota

where_field             = email

additional_conditions   = AND ( postfix='y' OR postfix='Y' OR postfix='1' )

hosts                   = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
```

/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-uid.cf:

```
# /etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-uid.cf

#

user                    = mailsql

password                = *****

dbname                  = mailsql

table                   = users

select_field            = uid

where_field             = email

additional_conditions   = AND ( postfix='y' OR postfix='Y' OR postfix='1' )

hosts                   = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
```

/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf:

```
# /etc/postfix//etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

#

user                    = mailsql

password                = *****

dbname                  = mailsql

table                   = virtual

select_field            = destination

where_field             = email

hosts                   = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
```

/etc/postfix/verisign_hijacked_domain.cidr:

```
# /etc/postfix/verisign_hijacked_domain.cidr

#

# Netblock returned by Verisign domain hijacking

# .com and .net domains

64.94.110.0/24                  REJECT Verisign hijacked domain
```

/etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf:

```
# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/postfix/files/smtp.sasl,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:26:56 dragonheart Exp $

log_level: 3

pwcheck_method: saslauthd

mech_list: PLAIN LOGIN
```

/etc/pam.d/imap:

```
# Provided by mailbase (dont remove this line!)

# Standard pam.d file for mail service packages.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-mail/mailbase/files/common-pamd,v 1.1 2005/02/10 21:44:24 ferdy Exp $

#auth       required     pam_nologin.so

#auth       required     pam_stack.so service=system-auth

#account    required     pam_stack.so service=system-auth

#session    required     pam_stack.so service=system-auth

auth       optional     pam_stack.so service=system-auth-gentoo-mail-vhost

account    required     pam_stack.so service=system-auth-gentoo-mail-vhost
```

/etc/pam.d/pop:

```
# Provided by mailbase (dont remove this line!)

# Standard pam.d file for mail service packages.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-mail/mailbase/files/common-pamd,v 1.1 2005/02/10 21:44:24 ferdy Exp $

#auth       required     pam_nologin.so

#auth       required     pam_stack.so service=system-auth

#account    required     pam_stack.so service=system-auth

#session    required     pam_stack.so service=system-auth

auth       optional     pam_stack.so service=system-auth-gentoo-mail-vhost

account    required     pam_stack.so service=system-auth-gentoo-mail-vhost
```

/etc/pam.d/system-auth-gentoo-mail-vhost:

```
#%PAM-1.0

auth       optional     /lib/security/pam_mysql.so host=localhost db=mailsql user=mailsql \

                          passwd=***** table=users usercolumn=email passwdcolumn=clear crypt=0

account    required     /lib/security/pam_mysql.so host=localhost db=mailsql user=mailsql \

                          passwd=***** table=users usercolumn=email passwdcolumn=clear crypt=0
```

/etc/conf.d/saslauthd:

```
# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl/files/saslauthd-2.1.20.conf,v 1.1 2004/10/31 06:13:48 langthang Exp $

# Config file for /etc/init.d/saslauthd

# Initial (empty) options.

SASLAUTHD_OPTS=""

# Specify the authentications mechanism.

# *NOTE* For list see: saslauthd -v

# From 2.1.19, add "-r" to options for old behavior

# ie. reassemble user and realm to user@realm form.

# SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a pam -r"

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a pam"

# Specify the hostname for remote IMAP server.

# *NOTE* Only needed if rimap auth mech is used.

#SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -O localhost"

# Specify the number of worker processes to create.

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -n 5"

# Enable credential cache, cache size, and timeout.

# *NOTE* Size is measured in kilobytes

#        Timeout is measured in seconds

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -c -s 128 -t 30"
```

Dann würde ich noch in /etc/pam.d/ folgende Symlinks machen:

```
imap4 -> /etc/pam.d/imap

imap4s -> /etc/pam.d/imap

imaps -> /etc/pam.d/imap

pop3 -> /etc/pam.d/pop

pop3s -> /etc/pam.d/pop

pops -> /etc/pam.d/pop
```

Die diversen ...destination_concurrency_limit sind sehr klein gewählt. Habe Gestern für einen Gentooler sein main.cf angepasst und habe seine Konfiguration genommen. Du hast da sicher grössere Werte.

Gruss

SteveB

----------

## hds

ahem, kann es ein, das du etwas "ueppig" antwortest? sprich: "zuviel"  :Shocked: 

also, ich habe bereits eine lauffaehige postfix config, ich will lediglich smtp auth only. was muss ich da genau wo aendern??

ich will / habe kein imap usw.. das verwirrt doch nur.

ring dich mal durch, einfach ganz simpel eine frage zu beantworten  :Razz: 

mit den ganzen posts deiner config bin ich voellig ueberforderd, sorry  :Shocked: 

also ganz locker:

ich habe ein lauffaehiges postfix. soweit so gut. wie bekomme ich das auf smtp_auth only?

was muss ich wo aendern?

ist smtp_auth ueberhaupt was ich will?? ich will, das die user sich auf dem smtp anmelden muessen, bevor sie versenden. kann sogar outlook express <g>, und das ist der punkt!

es muss mit outlook express gehen!

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

> ahem, kann es ein, das du etwas "ueppig" antwortest? sprich: "zuviel" 
> 
> also, ich habe bereits eine lauffaehige postfix config, ich will lediglich smtp auth only. was muss ich da genau wo aendern??
> 
> ichb will / habe kein imap usw.. das verwirrt doch nur.
> ...

 

okay.... in main.cf musst Du sicherstellen, dass Du folgende Einträge hast:

```
smtpd_use_tls                                           = yes 

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable                                  = yes

smtpd_sasl2_auth_enable                                 = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options                             = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients                                = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain                                 =

#smtp_sasl_password_maps                                        = hash:/etc/postfix/saslpass

#smtpd_tls_ask_ccert                                    = yes 

#smtpd_tls_auth_only                                    = yes 

smtpd_tls_key_file                                      = /etc/postfix/newreq.pem 

smtpd_tls_cert_file                                     = /etc/postfix/newcert.pem 

smtpd_tls_CAfile                                        = /etc/postfix/cacert.pem 

smtpd_tls_loglevel                                      = 1 

smtpd_tls_received_header                               = yes 

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout                         = 3600s 

tls_daemon_random_source                                = dev:/dev/urandom 

tls_random_source                                       = dev:/dev/urandom 

smtp_use_tls                                            = yes 

smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer                            = yes
```

Du musst auch die Zertifikate für Postfix erstellen. Am Besten kannst Du das hier nachlesen: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml#doc_chap5

Dein /etc/conf.d/saslauthd sollte in etwa so aussehen:

```
# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/dev-libs/cyrus-sasl/files/saslauthd-2.1.20.conf,v 1.1 2004/10/31 06:13:48 langthang Exp $

# Config file for /etc/init.d/saslauthd

# Initial (empty) options.

SASLAUTHD_OPTS=""

# Specify the authentications mechanism.

# *NOTE* For list see: saslauthd -v

# From 2.1.19, add "-r" to options for old behavior

# ie. reassemble user and realm to user@realm form.

# SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a pam -r"

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a pam"

# Specify the hostname for remote IMAP server.

# *NOTE* Only needed if rimap auth mech is used.

#SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -O localhost"

# Specify the number of worker processes to create.

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -n 5"

# Enable credential cache, cache size, and timeout.

# *NOTE* Size is measured in kilobytes

#        Timeout is measured in seconds

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTHD_OPTS} -c -s 128 -t 30"
```

Und in Deinem /etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf musst Du saslauthd aktivieren:

```
# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/postfix/files/smtp.sasl,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:26:56 dragonheart Exp $

log_level: 3

pwcheck_method: saslauthd

mech_list: PLAIN LOGIN
```

Der Rest ist dann abhängig von dem wo Du die Benutzer definiert hast. Wenn Du sie in einer Datenbank definiert hast, dann musst Du von dort die Benutzernamen und das Passwort holen. Ansonsten musst Du von Hand die Benutzernamen und die Passwörter in der Map welche Du mit der Anweisung "smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/saslpass" angegeben hast, pflegen.

Ist das jetzt "knapp" genug?

Gruss

Steve

----------

## hds

joo, thx. probier ich mal  :Embarassed: 

----------

## hds

hmm..

```

Unbekannter Fehlercode 50

Ihr SMTP-Server unterstützt das TSL-Protokoll nicht. Deaktivieren Sie TLS im Kontrollzentrum, falls Sie eine unverschlüsselte Verbindung aufbauen möchten (Persönliche Einstellungen -> Verschlüsselung).

Bitte schicken Sie einen ausführlichen Problembericht an http://bugs.kde.org.

```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

sagt mir mein kmail..

sorry, verstehe ich nicht. ich will auch nix verschluesseln, ich wll mich lediglich bei meinen SMTP anmelden muessen.

----------

## steveb

Bin ein HAMMEL!! Das sollte natürlich anders heissen!! /etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf:

```
# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/postfix/files/smtp.sasl,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:26:56 dragonheart Exp $

log_level: 3 

pwcheck_method: auxprop

mech_list: PLAIN LOGIN
```

gruss

steve

----------

## hds

```

ar  7 11:23:07  postfix/smtpd[5177]: sql_select option missing

Mar  7 11:23:07 postfix/smtpd[5177]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Mar  7 11:23:07 postfix/smtpd[5177]: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Mar  7 11:23:08 postfix/smtpd[5177]: connect from pD9E134EA.dip.t-dialin.net

Mar  7 11:23:08 postfix/smtpd[5177]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Could not open /etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=3

Mar  7 11:23:08 postfix/smtpd[5177]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Could not open /etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=3

Mar  7 11:23:08 postfix/smtpd[5177]: warning: pD9E134EA.dip.t-dialin.net: SASL LOGIN authentication failed

Mar  7 11:23:08 postfix/smtpd[5177]: lost connection after AUTH from pD9E134EA.dip.t-dialin.net

Mar  7 11:23:08 postfix/smtpd[5177]: disconnect from pD9E134EA.dip.t-dialin.net

```

strange.. where does sql come in here  :Shocked: 

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ar  7 11:23:07  postfix/smtpd[5177]: sql_select option missing
> ...

 Kannst Du mal den Inhalt von /etc/pam.d/smtp* und /etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf posten?

Gruss

Steve

----------

## hds

 *steveb wrote:*   

> Kannst Du mal den Inhalt von /etc/pam.d/smtp* und /etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf posten?
> 
> 

 

```

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/postfix/files/smtp.pam,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:26:56 dragonheart Exp $

auth    required        /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

account required        /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

```

```

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/postfix/files/smtp.sasl,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:26:56 dragonheart Exp $

# pwcheck_method:pam

log_level: 3

pwcheck_method: auxprop

mech_list: PLAIN LOGIN

```

jetzt krieg ich auch noch das:

```

Mar  7 12:17:58 postfix/smtpd[3577]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Could not open /etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=3

Mar  7 12:17:58 postfix/smtpd[3577]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Could not open /etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=3

```

sasldb2 iss aber vorhanden.

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   Kannst Du mal den Inhalt von /etc/pam.d/smtp* und /etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf posten?
> 
>  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Okay.... Alles im grünen Bereich (Du hast offenbar SASL mit SQL unterstützung übersetzt. Das ist alles...). Aber das hier ist nicht okay:

```
Mar  7 11:23:08 postfix/smtpd[5177]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Could not open /etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=3

Mar  7 11:23:08 postfix/smtpd[5177]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Could not open /etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=3
```

Hast Du die Datei /etc/sasl2/sasldb2 überhaupt? Wenn ja, dan poste doch mal den output von:

```
ls -lah /etc/sasl2/sasldb2
```

Gegen was authentifizierst Du denn? Normale lokale System accounts? Wenn ja, dann ändere doch mal pwcheck_method auf:

```
pwcheck_method: pwcheck
```

Gruss

Steve

----------

## hds

 *steveb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast Du die Datei /etc/sasl2/sasldb2 überhaupt? Wenn ja, dan poste doch mal den output von:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

-rw-r-----  1 root mail 13K Mar  4 19:28 /etc/sasl2/sasldb2

```

 *steveb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gegen was authentifizierst Du denn? Normale lokale System accounts? Wenn ja, dann ändere doch mal pwcheck_method auf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

yep, local accounts. nee, pwcheck brachte keine aenderung ;(

ich compile den cyrus-sasl jetzt erstmal ohne mysql flag.. mal sehen.

----------

## hds

wtf.. 

Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp//portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

my bad!!

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/"

note the trailing slash  :Smile:  ah well..

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   
> 
> Hast Du die Datei /etc/sasl2/sasldb2 überhaupt? Wenn ja, dan poste doch mal den output von:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Ist Postfix überhaupt in der Gruppe mail drin? Wenn nein, dann ist das der Grund warum Postfix die Datei nicht lesen kann.

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   
> 
> Gegen was authentifizierst Du denn? Normale lokale System accounts? Wenn ja, dann ändere doch mal pwcheck_method auf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Sch.... !

 *hds wrote:*   

> ich compile den cyrus-sasl jetzt erstmal ohne mysql flag.. mal sehen.

 Das wird das Problem auch nicht lösen. Postfix kann die SASL Datenbank lesen. Ob jetzt mit MySQL oder nicht.... das ändert an den Rechten nicht viel....

Gruss

Steve

----------

## hds

hmm, ich hab garkeinen user "postfix"  :Shocked: 

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

> hmm, ich hab garkeinen user "postfix" 

 Komisch. Ich hab den bei mir:

```
mail / # grep -i ^postfix /etc/passwd /etc/group

/etc/passwd:postfix:x:207:207:postfix:/var/spool/postfix:/bin/false

/etc/group:postfix:x:207:

mail / #
```

----------

## hds

so, wenn ich die rechte der db auf 644 setze:

```

postfix/smtpd[8828]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed

postfix/smtpd[8828]: warning: pD9E134EA.dip.t-dialin.net: SASL PLAIN authentication failed

postfix/smtpd[8828]: lost connection after AUTH from pD9E134EA.dip.t-dialin.net

```

wieder zurueck auf 640 (root/mail) kommt wieder:

```

warning: SASL authentication failure: Could not open /etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=3

```

also, es ist a) ein rechte problem, und b) aber noch was anderes faul  :Twisted Evil: 

//edit: doch, in /etc/passwd ist der, komisch, hat mir webmin nicht angezeigt.. webmin nimmt wohl shadow, und da steht postfix nicht drin. ok, ich pack den jetzt in die gruppe mail, bleibt aber problem nr2 (s.o.)

----------

## hds

so, postfix ist in group mail.

```

warning: SASL authentication failure: Password verification failed

SASL PLAIN authentication failed

```

pw stimmt natuerlich ;(

client sagt:

```

Das Versenden ist fehlgeschlagen:

Ihr SMTP-Server unterstützt PLAIN nicht.

Bitte wählen Sie eine andere Authentifizierungsmethode.

Meldung des Servers: Error: authentication failed

```

----------

## steveb

Immerhin! Ein Problem weniger!

Nun zu Problem 2: Kannst Du mal mit

```
testsaslauthd -u username -p password
```

schauen, ob Du Dich von der Kommandozeile her authentifizieren kannst?

Gruss

SteveB

----------

## steveb

Bitte überprüfe auch noch Dein /etc/conf.d/saslauthd. Vorallem dieser Teil ist wichtig:

```
# Specify the authentications mechanism.

# *NOTE* For list see: saslauthd -v

# From 2.1.19, add "-r" to options for old behavior

# ie. reassemble user and realm to user@realm form.

# SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a pam -r"

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a pam"
```

Bei mir sind folgede Optionen möglich:

```
saslauthd 2.1.20

authentication mechanisms: getpwent kerberos5 pam rimap shadow ldap
```

Im man saslauthd sind die so beschrieben:

```
AUTHENTICATION MECHANISMS

     saslauthd supports one or more "authentication mechanisms", dependent

     upon the facilities provided by the underlying operating system.  The

     mechanism is selected by the -aho flag from the following list of

     choices:

     dce        (AIX)

                Authenticate using the DCE authentication environment.

     getpwent   (All platforms)

                Authenticate using the getpwent() library function. Typically

                this authenticates against the local password file. See your

                systems getpwent(3) man page for details.

     kerberos4  (All platforms)

                Authenticate against the local Kerberos 4 realm. (See the

                NOTES section for caveats about this driver.)

     kerberos5  (All platforms)

                Authenticate against the local Kerberos 5 realm.

     pam        (Linux, Solaris)

                Authenticate using Pluggable Authentication Modules (PAM).

     rimap      (All platforms)

                Forward authentication requests to a remote IMAP server. This

                driver connects to a remote IMAP server, specified using the

                -O flag, and attempts to login (via an IMAP `LOGIN' command)

                using the credentials supplied to the local server. If the

                remote authentication succeeds the local connection is also

                considered to be authenticated. The remote connection is

                closed as soon as the tagged response from the `LOGIN' command

                is received from the remote server.

                The option parameter to the -O flag describes the remote

                server to forward authentication requests to.  hostname can be

                a hostname (imap.example.com) or a dotted-quad IP address

                (192.168.0.1). The latter is useful if the remote server is

                multi-homed and has network interfaces that are unreachable

                from the local IMAP server. The remote host is contacted on

                the `imap' service port. A non-default port can be specified

                by appending a slash and the port name or number to the

                hostname argument.

                The -O flag and argument are mandatory when using the rimap

                mechanism.

     shadow     (AIX, Irix, Linux, Solaris)

                Authenticate against the local "shadow password file".  The

                exact mechanism is system dependent.  saslauthd currently

                understands the getspnam() and getuserpw() library routines.

                Some systems honour the -T flag.

     sasldb     (All platforms)

                Authenticate against the SASL authentication database.  Note

                that this is probabally not what you want to be using, and is

                even disabled at compile-time by default.  If you want to use

                sasldb with the SASL library, you probably want to use the

                pwcheck_method of "auxprop" along with the sasldb auxprop

                plugin instead.

     ldap       (All platforms that support OpenLDAP 2.0 or higher)

                Authenticate against an ldap server.  The ldap configuration

                parameters are read from /usr/local/etc/saslauthd.conf.  The

                location of this file can be changed with the -O parameter.

                See the LDAP_SASLAUTHD file included with the distribution for

                the list of available parameters.

     sia        (Digital UNIX)

                Authenticate using the Digital UNIX Security Integration

                Architecture (a.k.a.  "enhanced security").
```

Also müsstest Du bei Dir auf "getpwent" wechseln:

```
# Specify the authentications mechanism.

# *NOTE* For list see: saslauthd -v

# From 2.1.19, add "-r" to options for old behavior

# ie. reassemble user and realm to user@realm form.

# SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a pam -r"

SASLAUTHD_OPTS="${SASLAUTH_MECH} -a getpwent
```

Oder Du lässt das ganze auf "-r pam" und schaust, dass /etc/pam.d/system-auth (ist ja bei Dir so aktiviert) die Angelegenheit richtig abarbeitet.

Gruss

Steve

----------

## hds

fixed!

main.cf:

```

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, check_relay_domains

```

sasl:

```

pwcheck_method:saslauthd

```

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

> fixed!

 Perfekt!

----------

## hds

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *hds wrote:*   fixed! Perfekt!

 

joo. vielleicht hilfts ja noch anderen.

hier noch n helpfull link:

http://postfix.state-of-mind.de/patrick.koetter/smtpauth/smtp_auth_mailclients.html

puh, thx auch steveb.. war jetzt aber echt ne schwere geburt, bin gestern ganz frustriert zu bett  :Laughing: 

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

> war jetzt aber echt ne schwere geburt, bin gestern ganz frustriert zu bett 

 Ach! Wegen so was darfst Du Dir nicht den Kopf zerbrechen! Computer Sachen kann man fast immer lösen. Andere Probleme sind da viel schlimmer....

----------

## hds

das gibts doch garnicht.. ich stoeber grad nach "postgrey" und da stoss ich schon wieder auf deinen nick  :Wink: 

naja, hab aber nicht dein ebuild genommen, sondern das von dieser norwegischen page, und habs selbst auf die aktueölle 1.8 upgraded (das krieg ich grad noch so hin <g>).

im prinzip funktioniert das teil - nur mir faellt auf das sich die database (/var/spool/postfix/postgrey) nicht updatet, ausser wenn ich postgrey restarte  :Rolling Eyes: 

im log findet sich beim start fernerhin:

```

postgrey[27888]: Setting uid to "101"

Couldn't POSIX::setuid to "101" []

```

google brachte mich auf die mailingliste des authors bei eurer ETH - aber da hatte nur jemand den tip das perlmodule Net::Server upzudaten. aber das haben wir irgendwie garnicht?

die UID 101 ist fuer postgrey korrekt, und die rechte stimmen eigentlich auch. hab die databasefiles extra nochmal group postgrey chmodded:

```

3490594  8 -rw-------   1 postgrey postgrey   8192 Mar  8 08:32 __db.001

3490597 12 -rw-------   1 postgrey postgrey 270336 Mar  8 08:32 __db.002

3490598 12 -rw-------   1 postgrey postgrey  98304 Mar  8 08:32 __db.003

3490599  8 -rw-------   1 postgrey postgrey  16384 Mar  8 08:32 __db.004

3490600 24 -rw-------   1 postgrey postgrey  23068 Mar  8 08:32 log.0000000001

3490601  8 -rw-------   1 postgrey postgrey   8192 Mar  8 08:32 postgrey.db

3490593  0 -rw-------   1 postgrey postgrey      0 Mar  8 07:23 postgrey.lock

3490602  8 -rw-------   1 postgrey postgrey   8192 Mar  8 08:32 postgrey_clients.db

```

aber die aendern sich nicht, obwohl postgrey arbeitet. /var/log/messages zeigt brav rejects..

sobald ich postgrey restarte, wieder:

```

3490594  8 -rw-------   1 postgrey nogroup    8192 Mar  8 08:52 __db.001

3490597 12 -rw-------   1 postgrey nogroup  270336 Mar  8 08:52 __db.002

3490598 12 -rw-------   1 postgrey nogroup   98304 Mar  8 08:52 __db.003

3490599  8 -rw-------   1 postgrey nogroup   16384 Mar  8 08:52 __db.004

3490600 28 -rw-------   1 postgrey postgrey  27232 Mar  8 08:52 log.0000000001

3490601  8 -rw-------   1 postgrey postgrey   8192 Mar  8 08:52 postgrey.db

3490593  0 -rw-------   1 postgrey postgrey      0 Mar  8 07:23 postgrey.lock

3490602  8 -rw-------   1 postgrey postgrey   8192 Mar  8 08:52 postgrey_clients.db

```

strange, eh?

oder cached der das irgendwo, und dated die database nur sporadisch ab?

//edit: jau, cached! hat sich erledigt. suid meldung kommt zwar immer noch, aber egal.. sowas aehnliches gibts wohl auch bei amavis, und da hab ich ergooglet man koennendas ignorieren.

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

> das gibts doch garnicht.. ich stoeber grad nach "postgrey" und da stoss ich schon wieder auf deinen nick 
> 
> naja, hab aber nicht dein ebuild genommen, sondern das von dieser norwegischen page, und habs selbst auf die aktueölle 1.8 upgraded (das krieg ich grad noch so hin <g>).
> 
> im prinzip funktioniert das teil - nur mir faellt auf das sich die database (/var/spool/postfix/postgrey) nicht updatet, ausser wenn ich postgrey restarte 
> ...

 Ja, ja... wir Eidgenossen. Wir sind ein fleissiges Volk  :Smile: 

----------

## hds

 *steveb wrote:*   

> Ja, ja... wir Eidgenossen. Wir sind ein fleissiges Volk 

 

"gibts da ein geheimnis"  :Laughing: 

[wers nicht kennt, aus einem tv werbespot mit uwe ochsenknecht. allerdings gings da um appenzeller - lecker  :Razz:  ]

ok, um nicht OT zu werden (paar gags werden ja erlaubt sein) - du scheinst mir viel mit postfix zu machen, bin bei meiner suche paarmal drueber gestolpert. also, soweit hab ich ja nun alles am rennen (ha! das postgrey ist echt GENIAL! laeuft seit heute morgen um ca 6uhr, und bisher kein spam) aber.. alles in /var/log/messages.. naja. ich haette gerne die postfix.log separat, und vm-ppp3d auch. also z.B. in /var/log/mail/postfix.log und /var/log/mail/pop3.log - oder aehnlich. aber ich finde zum verrecken nicht, wo man diesen pfad in postfix und pop3d setzen kann.

ist jetzt sicher was ganz triviales - oder?

habs auch versucht in syslog einzutragen (hier paar versuche von mir):

```

# destination mail { file("/var/log/mail/mail.log"); };

# destination maillog { file("/var/log/mail/maillog"); };

# destination mailinfo { file("/var/log/mail/mail.info"); };

# destination mailwarn { file("/var/log/mail/mail.warn"); };

# destination mailerr { file("/var/log/mail/mail.err"); };

# destination postfix/smtp { file("/var/log/mail/smtp.log"); };

```

aber keine chance  :Shocked: 

----------

## steveb

Hast Du syslog oder syslog-ng? Die Zeilen welche Du geposted hast sehen für mich eher wie syslog-ng aus und nicht wie syslog. Beim normalen syslog müsste das in etwa so aussehen.

/etc/syslog.conf:

```
mail.* -/var/log/mail.log

mail.info -/var/log/mail.info

mail.warn -/var/log/mail.warn

mail.err -/var/log/mail.err

mail.debug -/var/log/mail.debug
```

Das mit dem - vor dem Pfad habe ich mal auf der Postfix Seite gelesen. Ich glaube der Grund für dieses - ist, damit syslog nicht mehr Ressourcen "verbratet" als Postfix selbst  :Smile: 

Ich setze bei mir syslog-ng ein und habe da andere Regeln als die oben erwähnten.

Ach noch was.... Du musst die Log-Dateien vorher selbst noch erstellen. Ich glaube syslog macht erstellt die nicht, wenn sie nicht schon bestehen.

Gruss

Steve

----------

## hds

syslog-ng.

also logs vorher mit touch anlegen und das "-" wechlassen?

ja, das mit dem "-" hatte ich sonstwo uebernommen, zu faul zu suchen sind wir ja nicht, nur zu faul um das rad 2mal zu erfinden  :Wink: 

ich probiere es mal ohne "-" as soon as time permits

//edit: zu syslog erstellt die nicht:

war mir auch schonmal aufgefallen! war mir aber nicht so 100% sure, obs nun an syslog liegt oder nicht. du meinst errors wie "does not exist" welche sich auf das log beziehen, im normalen sylog, right?

----------

## steveb

Auf die Gefahr hin, von Dir zurecht gewiesen zu werden... Poste ich dennoch mal mein ganzes syslog-ng.conf hier:

```
# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/syslog-ng/files/syslog-ng.conf.gentoo,v 1.4 2004/07/18 02:25:02 dragonheart Exp $

#

# Syslog-ng default configuration file for Gentoo Linux

# contributed by Michael Sterrett

options {

   long_hostnames(off);

   sync(0);

   owner(root);

   group(root);

   perm(0600);

   dir_perm(0700);

   create_dirs(yes);

   # The default action of syslog-ng 1.6.0 is to log a STATS line

   # to the file every 10 minutes.  That's pretty ugly after a while.

   # Change it to every 12 hours so you get a nice daily update of

   # how many messages syslog-ng missed (0).

   stats(43200);

};

#

# source where to read log

#

source src { unix-stream("/dev/log"); internal(); };

source kernsrc { file("/proc/kmsg"); };

#

# define destinations

#

destination d_authlog { file("/var/log/auth.log" ); };

destination d_syslog { file("/var/log/syslog" ); };

destination d_cron { file("/var/log/cron.log" ); };

destination d_daemon { file("/var/log/daemon.log" ); };

destination d_kern { file("/var/log/kern.log" ); };

destination d_lpr { file("/var/log/lpr.log" ); };

destination d_user { file("/var/log/user.log" ); };

destination d_mail { file("/var/log/mail.log" ); };

destination d_mailinfo { file("/var/log/mail.info" ); };

destination d_mailwarn { file("/var/log/mail.warn" ); };

destination d_mailerr { file("/var/log/mail.err" ); };

destination d_vmail { file("/var/log/vmail.log" ); };

destination d_newscrit { file("/var/log/news/news.crit" ); };

destination d_newserr { file("/var/log/news/news.err" ); };

destination d_newsnotice { file("/var/log/news/news.notice" ); };

destination d_debug { file("/var/log/debug" ); };

destination d_messages { file("/var/log/messages" ); };

destination d_shorewallwarn { file ("/var/log/shorewall/warn.log" ); };

destination d_shorewallinfo { file ("/var/log/shorewall/info.log" ); };

destination d_console { usertty("root"); };

destination d_console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

destination d_xconsole { pipe("/dev/xconsole"); };

#

# create filters

#

filter f_auth { facility(auth); };

filter f_authpriv { facility(auth, authpriv); };

filter f_syslog { not facility(authpriv, mail); };

filter f_cron { facility(cron) or program("fcron") or program("vixie-cron") or program("dcron"); };

filter f_daemon { facility(daemon); };

filter f_kern { facility(kern); };

filter f_lpr { facility(lpr); };

filter f_mail { facility(mail); };

filter f_vmail { program("postfix") or program("amavis") or program("amavisd") or program("sqlgrey") or program("postgrey") or program("pop3d") or program("imapd") or program("pop3d-ssl") or program("imapd-ssl"); };

filter f_user { facility(user); };

filter f_debug { not facility(auth, authpriv, news, mail); };

filter f_messages { level(info..warn) and not facility(auth, authpriv, mail, news); };

filter f_emergency { level(emerg); };

filter f_info { level(info); };

filter f_notice { level(notice); };

filter f_warn { level(warn); };

filter f_crit { level(crit); };

filter f_err { level(err); };

filter f_shorewall_warn { level (warn) and match ("Shorewall"); };

filter f_shorewall_info { level (info) and match ("Shorewall"); };

filter f_failed { match("failed"); };

filter f_denied { match("denied"); };

#

# connect filter and destination

#

log { source(src); filter(f_authpriv); destination(d_authlog); };

log { source(src); filter(f_syslog); destination(d_syslog); };

log { source(src); filter(f_cron); destination(d_cron); };

log { source(src); filter(f_daemon); destination(d_daemon); };

log { source(kernsrc); filter(f_kern); destination(d_kern); };

log { source(src); filter(f_lpr); destination(d_lpr); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); destination(d_mail); };

log { source(src); filter(f_vmail); destination(d_vmail); };

log { source(src); filter(f_user); destination(d_user); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); filter(f_info); destination(d_mailinfo); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); filter(f_warn); destination(d_mailwarn); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); filter(f_err); destination(d_mailerr); };

log { source(src); filter(f_debug); destination(d_debug); };

log { source(src); filter(f_messages); destination(d_messages); };

log { source(src); filter(f_emergency); destination(d_console); };

log { source(src); filter(f_shorewall_warn); destination(d_shorewallwarn); };

log { source(src); filter(f_shorewall_info); destination(d_shorewallinfo); };

#

# default log

#

log { source(src); destination(d_console_all); };
```

Gruss

SteveB

----------

## hds

 *steveb wrote:*   

> Auf die Gefahr hin, von Dir zurecht gewiesen zu werden.

 

spinnst du jetzt?

ist doch "for everyones use" .. hmm.. verstehst du vielleicht meinen humor nicht?

was gibts da zurechtzuweisen  :Shocked: 

haben wir heute wieder unseren moralischen?  :Laughing: 

OK; ich komme da heute nicht mehr zu, der webserver hatte logischerweise prio. und frau goennt einen leckeren teller mit "schnittchen und ei" zum abendbrot. wer sagt da nein?  :Shocked: 

ich schau mir das morgen an, und deine hints werden selbstverstaendlich! von mir staendig dankend angenommen.

bin ja froh, das es so leute wie dich gibt, ich sollte wohl primaer in "german" posten?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   Auf die Gefahr hin, von Dir zurecht gewiesen zu werden. 
> 
> spinnst du jetzt?
> 
> ist doch "for everyones use" .. hmm.. verstehst du vielleicht meinen humor nicht?
> ...

 Hab meine Tage  :Smile: 

Und letztes Mal hast Du mich richtig "runtergeputzt" als ich so viel Konfig-Zeugs geposted habe  :Embarassed: 

Spass bei Seite.... ich verstehe Deinen Humor sehr gut. Finde es gut, dass Du da bist.

 *hds wrote:*   

> OK; ich komme da heute nicht mehr zu, der webserver hatte logischerweise prio. und frau goennt einen leckeren teller mit "schnittchen und ei" zum abendbrot. wer sagt da nein? 
> 
> ich schau mir das morgen an, und deine hints werden selbstverstaendlich! von mir staendig dankend angenommen.
> 
> bin ja froh, das es so leute wie dich gibt, ich sollte wohl primaer in "german" posten? 

 Ich versuche alle Sprachen die ich kann. Helfen schadet ja nie....

----------

## hds

 *steveb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und letztes Mal hast Du mich richtig "runtergeputzt" als ich so viel Konfig-Zeugs geposted habe 
> 
> 

 

meine doofheit, da frag ich halt konkret  :Laughing: 

 *steveb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spass bei Seite.... ich verstehe Deinen Humor sehr gut. Finde es gut, dass Du da bist.
> 
> 

 

thx..

ps: meine frau sagt grade:"dieter mit dem zartgefuehl einer dampfwalze"  :Embarassed: 

----------

## hds

soooooooo, grad beim testen.. einige probleme  :Wink: 

hmm.. in mail.info, mail.log, vmail.log steht das gleiche..  :Shocked: 

ferner.. ich hab die nach /var/log/mail gelegt, klapt auch, aber grey.log sollte da auch hin. hab ich aber irgendwie nicht gefunden - meine blindheit wahrscheinlich  :Wink: 

oops, sehe grad smtp ist auch in vmail mit drinnen.. ich wuerde gerne:

grey separat (das klappt ja) - allerdings nicht in /var/log/mail

pop3 separat und smtp ohne grey separat.

jaja, das sind ja gleich 3 wuensche auf einmal  :Laughing: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

@Hds: Zu Net::Server

```
# emerge net-server
```

----------

## hds

tatsaechlich, thx. 0.85 installed here. ist das problem mit 0.87 behoben?

(ein richtiges problem ist es ja nicht, sieht nur so unsauber aus - ich hasse fehlermeldungen  :Laughing:  )

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

> soooooooo, grad beim testen.. einige probleme 
> 
> hmm.. in mail.info, mail.log, vmail.log steht das gleiche.. 
> 
> ferner.. ich hab die nach /var/log/mail gelegt, klapt auch, aber grey.log sollte da auch hin. hab ich aber irgendwie nicht gefunden - meine blindheit wahrscheinlich 
> ...

 

Du meinst so etwas:

```
destination d_poplog { file("/var/log/mail/pop.log" ); };

filter f_pop { program("pop3d") or program("pop3d-ssl"); };

log { source(src); filter(f_pop); destination(d_poplog); };
```

Ich habe keine Ahnung was für einen POP3 Server Du einsetzt. Darum könnte es sein, dass bei Dir die Einträge anders lauten müssten. Was für einen POP3 Server hast Du denn dort am laufen?

Gruss

Steve

----------

## hds

```

[ Results for search key : vm-pop3d ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-mail/vm-pop3d

      Latest version available: 1.1.6-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 148 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.reedmedia.net/software/virtualmail-pop3d/

      Description: POP3 server

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

> fixed!
> 
> main.cf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Übrigens würde ich Dir noch empfehlen auch POP before SMTP zu machen (für all die Leute, welche kein SMTP AUTH machen können (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)).

Einfach net-mail/pop-before-smtp emergen und diese Anleitung mal lesen.

Gruss

Steve

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [ Results for search key : vm-pop3d ]
> ...

 Kenne das Ding nicht. Wie sieht eine POP3 Log-Zeile bei Dir denn aus? Kannst Du den Daemon alleine isolieren (anahnd des Daemon Namen) oder müsstest Du anhand von Textübereinstimmungen das Log parsern?

Gruss

Steve

----------

## hds

 *steveb wrote:*   

> für all die Leute, welche kein SMTP AUTH machen können (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)).
> 
> 

 

solche leute haben auf unserem server nix zu suchen  :Wink: 

thx fuer die tips, ich schau mal.. hab grad das problem, das ein 50MB paket nicht reinkommt.. hat postfix da irgendwo ein einstellbares limit, fuer max message size? (google grad danach, aber wenns zufaellig jemand weiss..)  :Wink: 

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   für all die Leute, welche kein SMTP AUTH machen können (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)).
> 
>  
> 
> solche leute haben auf unserem server nix zu suchen 
> ...

 LOL! Und ich erlaube gerade bei mir max 50MB:

```
message_size_limit                                      = 52428800
```

gruss

steve

----------

## hds

thx!

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

> solche leute haben auf unserem server nix zu suchen 

 Da hast Du es besser als ich. Ich komme mir wie eine Schlampe vor. Kunde will dies und das und das auch noch und und und.... Geht alles ohne Probleme. Aber alle Wünsche, aller Kunden unter einen Hut zu bringen ist manchmal nicht möglich. Vorallem die verdammten MS Outlook Clients bringen mich noch um das letzte Gramm Hirn! Und auch der doofe Mac Client (ältere Versionen davon) sind nervend! Warum können sich die grossen Firmen nicht an die Regeln halten (hint: HELO restrictions)

Gruss

Steve

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

> thx!

 No Problem.

Auf wieviel hast Du es limitiert? Ich glaube Postfix macht doch normalerweise 5MB limit.

Gruss

Steve

----------

## hds

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *hds wrote:*   solche leute haben auf unserem server nix zu suchen  Da hast Du es besser als ich. Ich komme mir wie eine Schlampe vor.

 

 :Laughing: 

naja, das ist auch eher ein privater server, den wir uns mit 2-3 leuten teilen. ist also ziemlich dicht gemacht. das einzige was nervt, sind die ssh scriptkiddies. hatte schon dran gedacht den sshd auf nen anderen port zu legen.. aber bringt auf dauer sicher auch nix, einmal mit nmap gescanned, schon gefunden ;(

zu postfix: ich hatte garnix eingestellt mit maxlimit. der parameter stand nicht im main.cf, somit wolte ich den grad raussuchen. thx nochmal.

----------

## hds

ouch! die muessen beide rein:

```

message_size_limit = 52428800

mailbox_size_limit = 52428800

```

ansonsten passieren so unschoene dinge:

```

postfix/master[2757]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/local pid 2810 exit status 1

postfix/master[2757]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/local: bad command startup -- throttling

fatal: main.cf configuration error: mailbox_size_limit is smaller than message_size_limit

```

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

> ouch! die muessen beide rein:
> 
> ```
> 
> message_size_limit = 52428800
> ...

 

Ich hoffe nicht, dass Du 50MB Mail durchlässt und dann noch die Mailbox auf 50MB limitierst? Ich habe bei mir 0MB Limit auf die Mailbox aber habe dafür Quota aktiv.

```
mail / # grep "size_limit" /etc/postfix/main.cf

message_size_limit                                      = 52428800

mailbox_size_limit                                      = 0

mail / #
```

Gruss

Steve

----------

## hds

 *steveb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hoffe nicht, dass Du 50MB Mail durchlässt und dann noch die Mailbox auf 50MB limitierst?
> 
> 

 

ouch, bin ich heute wieder bescheuert, das tut ja schon richtig aua machen im kopf  :Laughing: 

hast recht, im worst case waere dann die mbox bei einer mail direkt voll  :Embarassed: 

mann mann mann.. ich mach mir jetzt erstmal ein bier auf, dann klappts besser  :Laughing: 

bin derweil sogar zu bloede pam auth in der squid.conf zu finden, oder ist das tatsaechlich nicht vorgesehen?

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   
> 
> Ich hoffe nicht, dass Du 50MB Mail durchlässt und dann noch die Mailbox auf 50MB limitierst?
> 
>  
> ...

 Mit Bier würde ich überhaupt nichts richtig auf die Reihe bekommen!

na ja....

Squid + PAM: Doch, doch... es ist da. Vorausgesetzt Du hast Squid mit pam Unterstützung übersetzt.

Im squid.conf nach dem TAG auth_param suchen und dann dort folgendes eintragen bzw sicherstellen dass es dort ist:

```
auth_param basic program /usr/lib/squid/pam_auth

auth_param basic children 5

auth_param basic realm Squid proxy-caching web server

auth_param basic credentialsttl 2 hours
```

Dann nach dem TAG acl suchen und fogendes eintragen:

```
acl users proxy_auth "/etc/squid/allow_users"
```

Und dann nach dem TAG http_access suchen und folgendes eintragen

```
http_access allow users
```

Wenn die Datei /etc/squid/allow_users nicht existieren sollte, dann einfach Squid neu starten oder mit touch das Ding schnell erstellen und sicherstellen, dass Squid es lesen kann.

Natürlich musst Du auch Dein /etc/pam.d/squid entsprechend Deinen Wünschen anpassen.

Gruss

Steve

----------

## hds

thx again.

ja nee, hab den ganzen tag auch noch mit anderen sachen gearbeitet, jetzt ist ein bier faellig!  :Wink: 

sowie konkrete musik  :Razz: 

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

> thx again.

 Kein Problem.

 *hds wrote:*   

> ja nee, hab den ganzen tag auch noch mit anderen sachen gearbeitet, jetzt ist ein bier faellig! 

 Phuu... ich bin den ganzen Tag am Entwickeln mit IBM Lotus Domino/Notes. Ist schon ein tolles Ding das Notes/Domino. Gestern wurde noch der letzte Fehler im Linux Binary für einen Kunden beseitigt und Heute sind andere Sachen dran. Aber immer Notes/Domino. Ich geniesse es. Auch wenn ich halt mit dem doofen Client unter Wine arbeiten muss.

 *hds wrote:*   

> sowie konkrete musik 

 Habe bei mir irgendwie das GTK verschossen (übersetze gerade 260 Packete neu auf dem System. Bin schon bei "emerge: (56 of 260) sys-devel/gcc-3.4.3.20050110". Die Kiste ist ziemlich schnell. XOrg war in wenigen Minuten übersetzt. Mal abwarten.... Total rechnen bis zu 24 CPU's am Ganzen (distcc sei Dank)). Nun geht mein XMMS nicht. Benütze vorübergehend den MPlayer, um Musik aus dem Internet zu hören. Habe es gerne, wenn nicht immer so viel gelabert wird und ich sanft mit Musik durch die Entwicklungsarbeiten begleitet werde oder die Musik so schnell ist (aber nicht zu schnell), so dass sie mein Tippverhalten positiv beeinflusst  :Smile: 

Gruss

Steve

----------

## hds

 *steveb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> auth_param basic program /usr/lib/squid/pam_auth
> 
> ...

 

aahhh.. yep.

----------

## steveb

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *steveb wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> auth_param basic program /usr/lib/squid/pam_auth
> 
> ...

 Funktioniert es?

----------

## hds

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *hds wrote:*    *steveb wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> auth_param basic program /usr/lib/squid/pam_auth
> 
> ...

 

weiss ich noch nicht, aber mir war aber der sinn deiner worte klar..

war noch mit einer 50MB fileattach beschaeftigt, zum test. ist immer abgebrochen, ohne ersichtlichen grund  :Shocked: 

klar, der blaeht sich wegen email auf 70MB auf, flugs hochgesetzt, nada.

problem dabei: ich habe ne async DSL, also 1mbit down, 128k up. 

hmm, muesste meinen roaring pengiun mal irgendwie cappen, so das er max 128K nicht angeht, sondern 100 oder so.

sonst bleibt nix mehr uebrig, und der client schneckt [klar] ;(

ah well.. ja, ich mach jetzt erstmal den squid. IMHO sind solche grossen attaches per email quatsch, aber der kollege braucht das. seine kunden sind nicht in der lage das anders zu senden. also email. und erklaere mal 'nem twit, wie er ein file splittet  :Laughing: 

sorry, erstmal danke fuer die hilfe - war echt super! beobachte einfach den thread, ich melde mich!

fuers erste bin ich allerdings erstmal bedient, vor allem mit idiots welche meinen 50MB per email uebertragen zu muessen, naja..

//edit: fatal. beim konqueror in KDE ist "anmelde informationen angeben" ausgegraut.  :Shocked: 

naja, schaummer mal, heuet nicht mehr <g>.

erstmal ne runde U2 hoeren, bei nem leckeren huerlimann (aeh, nee quatsch, hehe)

ps: joine us, steve:

http://www.audioscrobbler.com:80/group/Gentoo+Vets

 :Razz: 

----------

